# New Camera - Nikon D70



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Got this yesterday.

Only been able to do indoor shots so far. I liked my Coolpix 775. However shots without a tripod were a no no. My hands are just not steady enough.

I was unsure if I could with this. However to my surprise I can. I am no expert. Is it the more responsive shutter speed? I don't know. However all taken so far are without tripod.

They are a mix mash of subject, so excuse me. As I said, only just had it 24 hours.










Watches have been the most difficult so far. Plus with this one, I left some junk on view in the background


















Still on a horological note, the clock was less trouble.










Some pics of Heron.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

I bought that camera yesterday too! That's spooky! Did you get the cashback deal?










One of my first photo's - My cat Katie.

[/threadjack]


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Paul

By the way ... where did you get the IWC sign from









and another cat


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

And a watch one for good measure


















Cropped because i took it in a bin like in the guide, but couldn't get close enough for the bin not to show in the photo


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

NKD said:


> I bought that camera yesterday too! That's spooky! Did you get the cashback deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't. It wasn't mentioned. But I got it on credit so maybe that's why.

How are you doing with it? I'm Ok, but taking some getting used to. Does you LCD display stay on so you can use it as a viewfinder? mine doesn't. It's going to take some time to fully get the hang.

Jot - got the sign from Ebay







It's a neon sign & lights up - though I've not tried it yet.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations on the new cameras guys. I'm definitely going to get one, but it'll be a couple of months away for me yet. Which lens do you get? Are you going to get a macro one?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Congratulations on the new cameras guys. I'm definitely going to get one, but it'll be a couple of months away for me yet. Which lens do you get? Are you going to get a macro one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich

I got the D70 kit. It comes with the 18-70mm lens. I was advised by a very knowledgeable camera user on another forum. I told him my main reason for upgrading was for macro. So I will be getting the lens he recommended - when I can afford it. That's about 2-300 quid on its own! I'll let you know what it is in a minute.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

Look here for cashback

I think it's available for everyone in the UK... Â£100 off the price!

The LCD screen doesn't act as a viewfinder. You have to use the little window.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

NKD said:


> Look here for cashback
> 
> I think it's available for everyone in the UK... Â£100 off the price!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that- - just got my voucher.

So cash can go towards zoom lens - or very small part of new IWC.


----------



## NKD (Feb 21, 2005)

Or you could give half to me for letting you know about it!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

NKD said:


> Or you could give half to me for letting you know about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.I could









Anyhoow.................

The zoom lens I want next is

AF-D 60mm f2.8 micro-nikkor.

If you want to see what it can do PM me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr.C said:



> I'll let you know what it is in a minute.


AF 60 f/2.8D by any chance? I think that's the one I was looking at. Â£439


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Mr.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup-that's the one.

I found it nearly half price


----------

